# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  درخواست راهنمایی درباره آموزش xml

## AceBomBom

با سلام 

من میخواستم xml رو داخل پروژه ای استفاده کنم 

بعد از طریق linq to xml داخل سی شارپ کنم 

حالا به نظرتون من برم xml رو کامل یاد بگیرم یا در چه حدی اکتفا کنم وبرام کافی است

ممنون لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## AceBomBom

تو رو خدا اگر کسی میدونه بگه 

فقط بگه در چه حد و چجوری ارتباط باهاش برقرار کنم 

یا حداقل یه لینکی یا آموزش ی معرفی کنه

----------


## vahid2112

سلام
اگر قصد استفاده از xml به عنوان پایگاه داده را دارید، آشنایی مختصر و البته کافی نسبت به ساختار آن لازم است
بعد از آن بسته به نوع کاری که در پیش دارید باید عمل کنید

----------

